# zonenschein galileo rohloff



## kuhtreiberliner (11. April 2006)

Hi

bin gerade am durchblättern des neuen Bike-Workshops und da ist mir sofort der Zonenschein Galileo Rohloff ins Auge gefallen.
Hab im Moment einen Rahmen mit verschieblichen Ausfallenden. Da nervt jedoch das ständige einstellen der Scheibenbremse nach dem spannen der Kette. Bin ein wenig neugierig und hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein wenig Hilfe bei untenstehenden Fragen geben.

Bei eurem Rahmen liegt die Spannvorrichtung im Tretlager oder? 

Wie kunktioniert das spannen der Kette? (z.B. bekommt man nach einem Radausbau das Rad noch 100%ig in die Ausfallenden (Wegen schleifen der Scheibe)?

kommt man ohne Abbau des Kettenblattes an die Spannvorrichtung?

spannt man auf beiden Seiten des Tretlagers oder nur auf einer?. Ich denke auf beiden wäre sinnvoll, das könnte man aber nur sehr schwer gleichmäßig machen. Evtl. läge dann die Achse schief im Lager oder?

Gibt es Geometriedaten zu dem Rahmen?

Besteht die Möglichkeit den Rahmen auch mit den stabileren Rohren der Leonardos zu bekommen oder gar in Stahl?

Welche Reifengröße paßt in den Hinterbau?

sind die Ausfallenden für die Drehmomentstütze der Nabe ausgelegt oder benötigt man den Speedbone von Rohloff?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Tobias


----------



## Radsportpepe (11. April 2006)

Hi,

bin mit diesem system gut vetraut und weiss das es sich langfristig wohl durchsetzen wird und du mit diesem kauf definitiv keinen fehler machen wirst.
das geheimnis ist dies hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






- ja spannvorrichtung am tretlager
- spannen der kette recht simpel(bei guter pflege ) konus lösen und excenter drehen(wo die 2 löcher sind- die an der seite logischerweise)
- kettenblatt muss nich (zwingend) abgebaut werden
- du spannst den excenter als ganzes als nur von einer seite

rahmenspezifisch kann ich dir leider nich weiterhelfen aber das machen die jungs schon... 

wenn du noch fragen dazu hast frag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Andres (12. April 2006)

Hallo,

die Ausfallenden sind für die Rohloff Achsplatte OEM 1 konzipiert.
Es können Reifen bis 2,5 gefahren werden und es besteht die Möglichkeit den Rahmen mit einem stabieleren Rohrsatz zu ordern.
Sende mir bitte Deine Adresse damit wir Dir unseren aktuellen Produktkatalog zusenden können. In diesem sind alle Geometriedaten und Preise aufgelistet.

Mfg
Dipl.- Ing. D. Andres
Zonelight GmbH


----------



## kuhtreiberliner (12. April 2006)

@Radsportpepe

das mit dem spannen nur auf einer Seite klingt ziemlich gut. Dann könnte man doch von der Seite spannen wo kein Kettenblatt liegt oder?
Welche Innenlager kann man verbauen?. Fahre im Moment eine Shimano Saint mit integrierter Achse und außenliegenden Lagern die am Rahmen angeschraubt sind. Wo schraubt man die später an?
Wenn man die Lager an dem Teil was du in Deinem Beitrag gepostet hast festschraubt, dann liegt der Teil zum spannen doch ziemlich ungeschützt daneben. Setzt sich das nicht schnell mit Dreck zu (Da reicht u.U. schon eine Tour im Schlamm)?

@Dirk Andres

Meine Adresse hab ich Die per PM geschickt. Besten Dank schon mal im Voraus für den Kat..

Greetz
Tobias


----------



## Radsportpepe (12. April 2006)

ja genau so ist es gedacht.
Innenlager eigentlich alles was gängig ist, mit den aussenliegenden lagerschalen weiss ich grad nich genau, werd dich da die tage darüber informieren
das lager verschwindet vollständig im excenter, das excenter wiederum verschwindet vollständig im Rahmen, somit steht nix über

so sieht es eingebaut aus


----------



## kuhtreiberliner (13. April 2006)

@all

gibt es hier im Forum einige die ein Singlespeedbike mit solch einem Exzenterlager fahren? Mich würde mal die Stabilität des Systems interessieren. Es sieht so aus, daß die Verspannung des Exzenters im Tretlager nur über die zwei Klammern in der Mitte des Exzenters erfolgt. Da hätte ich mit 95kg doch schon einen erheblichen Hebelarm zur Tretlagermitte. Hält das das Lager/ Rahmen aus? Ich habe bedenken, daß dieses System öfter anfängt zu knacken  oder man sich den Rahmen bei härterer Fahrweise im Tretlagerbereich beschädigt.

Auf www.velotraum.de scheint es ein System zu geben, wo der Exzenter dadurch verspannt wird, daß man den Rahmen an einer offenen Stelle mit einer Klemmung "auf und zu schraubt". Ist die Variante stabiler?

Bekommt man die Klemmen des Konus immer gleich ab? Was tut man wenn sich der Exzenter verkeilt oder die Klammern des Konus´sich nicht von der Innenseite des Lagers lösen oder sich das ganze irgendwie festgefressen hat? Im schlimmsten Fall wäre das System dann funktionsunfähig oder? Der Exzenter, ist der aus Stahl oder aus Alu? Wenn der Rahmen aus Alu ist drückt der sich dann nicht von innen in den Tretlagerbereich?

Greetz
Tobias


----------



## Radsportpepe (13. April 2006)

Man du hast ja arge bedenken oder einfach nur viele fragen .
Also das exenter lässt sich ohne probleme mit Hollotech II bestücken, ist sogar fast besser da du so die kettenspannung einfacher justieren kannst(kannst an der lagerschalen drehen).
funktionprinzip ist ganz simpel durch drehen des imbus spannt sich der excenter wie ein keil auf und presst sich gegen rahmen wand(gleichmäßig), beim lösen halt andersrum.
Arge defekte oder gar totalausfälle sind nicht bekannt-würde mich auch wundern.
Excenter ist aus Alu(im moment 7020er glaub ich).
Auf Velotraum hab ich nix gefunden, gib doch mal den direktlink.

Gruß Felix


----------



## kuhtreiberliner (13. April 2006)

ja, hast Du völlig recht. Je mehr man sich damit beschäftigt, desto mehr Fragen tauchen auf. Hab eigentlich nur mal bei Google ein paar Begriffe eingegeben und schon kann man sich den halben Tag mit Pros und Cons beschäftigen. Das mit der Stabilität hab ich auch aus´m Netz, ist wohl bei einigen Cannondale Rahmen aufgetreten.
Für mich stellt so ein Rahmen trotzdem die optimale Lösung dar. Da wür ich selbst mit ein paar Einschränkungen leben. Aber bis jetzt scheint es ja keine zu geben. Bin einfach nur auf der Suche nach einem kleineren Rahmen, bei dem sich das Spannen der Kette einfacher gestaltet und möchte auch alle meine Parts behalten, deshalb so viele Fragen. 

Nur so als Bsp.
Im Moment kann ich meine Gustl mit den Ausfallenden einstellen. Das nervt ziemlich, denn stehen die Ausfallenden nicht 100% gegenüber, so steht die Achse (und somit auch die Scheibe) schief zum Ausfallende. Bewegt sich warscheinlich alles nur im 1/10mm Bereich, aber für ne Gustl reichts und bei Dreck schleifts dann mal mehr oder weniger. Die Probleme hab ich aber nur hinten. Vorn läuft sie mit gefrästen Aufnahmen ohne Probs. Und nach jedem Radausbau das gleiche :-(

Achso, hier nochmal der Link
http://www.velotraum.de/velotraum_komponenten.php

die Modelle cross crmo EX; cross 7005 EX

Das mit dem geschlitzten Rahmen ist aber wohl die ältere Variante. Obwohl, Wiessmann verbaut die trotzdem.

Ich denk ich werd noch ein paar Wochen sparen und mir über die Farbe, Anlötteile, Zugführung usw. Gedanken machen und dann bestellen.
Weiß einer wie die Lieferzeiten bei Zonenschein sind. Würde bei mir mit den stabileren Rohren ja kein Rahmen von der Stange, sondern müßte direkt neu "zusammengebraten" werden 

Greetz
Tobias


----------



## Radsportpepe (14. April 2006)

In Kombination mit Rohloff ist das die beste Lösung!
Wie gesagt das spannen ist ein kinderspiel, von dem system wie es velotraum noch hat halt ich nich viel...
das problem mit der scheibe wird dann auch nich mehr auftreten, kann dir ja mal noch ein detailbild von sonem ausfallende zeigen.
das mit dem custom rahmen is schon geil und wie ich finde äußerst sinnvoll.
hast du schon ne Rohloff?
was hast du noch so für komponenten die ran sollen!?








Gruß

Felix


----------



## kuhtreiberliner (14. April 2006)

ich hab schon ein komplettes Bike mit Rohloff Nabe. Der Rahmen ist speziell auf ne Rohloff ausgelegt, hat also verschiebbare Ausfallenden. Die Nabe hat eine externe Schaltansteuerung und die Achsplatte die das Drehmoment in die Ausfallenden einleitet. 
Bei dem Zonenschein Galileo bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber vermutlich geht das nur mit dem Speedbone oder sind die Ausfallenden speziell für ne Rohloff gemacht ?(weiter oben wurde schon die Achsplatte OEM1 angesprochen, welche ist das?)
Den Rest wollte ich auch weiterverwenden:

Rock Shox Pike 
Gustav M
Synace Vorbau
Saint Kurbel mit Time Atac Pedalen


----------



## Radsportpepe (14. April 2006)

Aso, den rahmen den du da siehst is auch nen spezieller rohloff rahmen, drehmoment wird über ausfallende abgeleitet(deswegen links so lang).
Infos zu den achsplatten/ausfallenden findest du hier: http://www.rohloff.de/de/info/glossar/index.html
der rest sollte eigentlich passen, aber besser du kontaktierst da nochmal Dirk Andres von Zonenschein direkt.

Gruß 

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuhtreiberliner (15. April 2006)

@Dirk Andres

nochmal ne Frage zu den OEM-Platten.
Wenn ich die Infos auf der Homepage von Rohloff richtig verstanden habe ist die OEM1 Platte (die mit dem rechteckigen Ende) für ein langes Rohloffausfallende. Damit werden dann die Momente direkt über das Ausfallende in den Rahmen eingeleitet. Eine solche Platte habe ich momentan.
Die OEM2 Platte ist für die Abstützung mittels Speedbone oder Stützschraube.
Es ist aber auch einmal die Rede von einer Standardachsplatte,OEM1 und OEM2. Bin nun etwas verunsichert.

Das hab ich auf der Rohloff Seite gefunden
Achsplatte:
Linkes Ende der Nabenachse. Ist mit dieser fest verschraubt und überträgt das Stützmoment des Getriebes auf den Rahmen (sechs Ausführungen: Standard-Achsplatte mit langer Drehmomentstüze, OEM Achsplatte und OEM2 Achsplatte, jeweils in CC- und TS-Achsausfü

OEM Achsplatte
Achsplatte zur Drehmomentabstützung in ein Rohloff OEM Ausfallende (nach unten verlängertes linkes Ausfallende). Zwei Ausführungen: CC OEM oder TS OEM Achsplatte.

OEM2 Achsplatte
Achsplatte zur Drehmomentabstützung an einem Rahmen mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme nach internationalem Standard (IS 2000) mittels Stützschraube oder Rohloff SPEEDBONE. Achsplatte in CC OEM2 oder TS OEM2 Ausführung.

Ich kann die Länge des Ausfallendes im Bike-Workshop schlecht abschätzen. Ist das Ausfallende lang genug um die Achsplatte mit integrierter Drehmomentstütze aufzunehmen um dann die Momente direkt in den Rahmen einzuleiten oder benötigt man doch den Speedbone?

so siehts bei mir aus





Edit->
also bei zeigt der das Bild nicht an, aber wenn Ihr auf Fotos klickt müßte es auch zu sehen sein. 

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe
Greetz
Tobias


----------



## Dirk Andres (18. April 2006)

Hallo,

anbei ein pdf mit dem Ausfallende des Galileo Rohloff.
Die OEM Aufnahme ist die gleiche wie an Deinem anderen Rad nur nicht verschiebar.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## mountainlion (9. Mai 2006)

Bei einem der felt shot bikes ist auch so ein exzenter dabei (ich glaub straight oder double oder jump shot) es gibt sicher jemandem im forum der soetwas fährt


----------



## dantist (17. Mai 2006)

Gibt es irgendwo ein Bild des Galileo Rohloff Rahmens (oder auch eines aufgebauten Bikes)? Ist dieser Rahmen nicht eher CC-lastig? Ich meine nur wegen dem gewuenschten Aufbau mit Rock Shox Pike und Saint Kurbel.


----------



## Don Stefano (11. November 2006)

Dirk Andres schrieb:


> Es können Reifen bis 2,5 gefahren werden und es besteht die Möglichkeit den Rahmen mit einem stabieleren Rohrsatz zu ordern.


 Nachdem ich den Katalog erhalten habe, sind zu dem Rahmen habe ich auch einige Fragen offen geblieben.

Was wiegt der Rahmen mit dem verstärkten Rohrsatz und wieviel Aufpreis muss ich dafür berappen?

Nachdem kuhtreiberliner schon angedeutet hat, dass er kein reines CC-Bike aufbauen will: Wäre der Rahmen in Verbindung mit einer Fox Vanilla 130 für Allmountain bis Enduro Einsatz geeignet?

Danke schoma
Stefan


----------



## Dirk Andres (16. November 2006)

Hallo,

der stabielere Rohrsatz kostet keinen Aufpreis. Das Rahmengewicht liegt dann bei ca. 2050 g und ist auch Enduro geeignet.
Mit der FOX Vanilla 130 ändert sich der Lenkwinkel auf 69,5°.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (29. Januar 2007)

Als glücklicher Besitzer eines 2007er Katalogs wollte ich mal loswerden, dass der Rahmen optisch ein echter Augenschmaus ist. 

Nachdem der Zeitpunkt, an dem ich die Kohle für Rahmen und Nabe zusammen habe, unerbittlich näher rückt, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob es möglich ist, den Rahmen mit unter dem Oberrohr angebrachten Bremsleitungsanschlägen zu bekommen. Gerade auf dem Bild mit dem eierschalenfarbenen Bike fällt die Leitung doch etwas (unangenehm) auf.

Im 2007er Katalog steht drin, dass der Rahmen für Gabeln bis 140mm Federweg ausgelegt ist. Heisst das, dass kein zusätzlich verstärkter Rohrsatz mehr notwendig ist, weil der Rahmen sich als so stabil erwiesen hat?


----------



## Dirk Andres (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

das mit den Zuganschlägen über das Unterrohr dürfte kein Problem sein.
Allerdings ist es eine nicht so schöne Lösung da ich von der Kettenstrebe zur Sattelstrebe wechseln muss.

Der verwendete Easton Rohrsatz ist den Belastungen hinsichtlich der 140 mm Gabel gewachsen.
Wir hatten vermehrt Nachfrage nach diesem Federweg und haben den Rahmen dafür freigegeben.
Auf Wunsch können wir den Rahmen mit Knotenblechen und Gussets versehen.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## Don Stefano (31. Januar 2007)

Dirk Andres schrieb:


> das mit den Zuganschlägen über das Unterrohr dürfte kein Problem sein.
> Allerdings ist es eine nicht so schöne Lösung da ich von der Kettenstrebe zur Sattelstrebe wechseln muss.


Nein, nicht über dem Unterrohr sondern unter dem Oberrohr. 

An der Sitzstrebe könnte man den ersten Zuganschlag auch von unten befestigen und den zweiten, kurz vor der Bremse dann wieder von oben. Man müsste dann zwar die Bremsleitung einmal um die Sitzstrebe wurschteln, dafür ist die Leitung für den Rest des Weges fast unsichtbar. 

BTW: Wie lange ist die Lieferzeit für den Rahmen in orange zur Zeit?

TIA
Stefan


----------



## Dirk Andres (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

habe mich leider Verlesen. So kann mann es natürlich machen. Oder man geht vom Oberrohr direkt auf die obere Seite der Sattelstrebe.
Die Lieferzeit beträgt momentan ca. 6 Wochen.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## breeze (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo Zonenscheiner!
Gibt es Möglichkeiten gegen die klappernde Bremsleitung im Oberrohr?  
Man müsste die Leitung irgentwie spannen. 
Ich dachte da an einen geschlitzten Keil der sich im Steuerrohr durch Zug selbst verkeilt. 
Ihr könntet da mal etwas entwickeln. 

Gruß


----------



## burro (11. März 2008)

Hallo Dirk,

Lenk- und Sitzwinkel gebt Ihr auf Eurer Website mit 71 bzw. 72 Grad für eine Federgabel mit 85 mm Federweg an. Wenn ich jetzt einfach eine 140er Gabel verbaue wird meines Erachtens zwar der Lenkwinkel Enduro tauglich, der Winkel des Sattelrohres allerdings verändert sich doch ebenfalls und dürfte mit ca. 70 Grad das Bergauffahren sehr erschweren.

Gibt es keinen Rahmen mit auf 140 mm Federweg optimierter Geometrie? (vgl. Nicolai Argon FR)

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dirk Andres (12. März 2008)

Hallo,


wir arbeiten Momentan an einem Enduromodell.
Dies wir es allerdings erst ab der Eurobike 2008 geben.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## Polsanne (12. März 2008)

Hallo Dirk,

um noch einmal die Frage von Don Stefano aufzugreifen.Ich habe mir via Internet ein Galileo bei euch bestellt und möchte es dazu benutzen mein grauenhafte Fahrtechnik zu verbessern. 
D.h. verschärfter All Mountain Einsatz, Treppen, kleine Sprünge usw. Aber nichts ganz wildes. 
Ich will es mit 130mm fahren und wiege 80kg. Muss ich mir Gedanken über ein verstärkten Rohrsatz machen? 

Ich wusste bis dato noch gar nicht das es die Mögichkeit gibt.

mfg


----------



## Don Stefano (12. März 2008)

Nö, das 2008er ist bis 140mm Federweg zugelassen. Ich wiege über 90kg und hab ne Fox Vanilla 130 aus 2005 drin. Bin auch am Verbessern der Fahrtechnik. Drops über 1m mache ich lieber mit dem Fully.

Was man für den Einsatzbereich noch verbessern könnte, ist die Ausreibtiefe der Sattelstütze. Wenn der Endanschlag zuschlägt, ragt die Stütze noch 7-8 cm über den Anschlag hinaus. "Das Werkzeug geht nicht tiefer", hat man mir gesagt, als ich den Rahmen so zurück bekommen habe. Wenigstens ist mein anderer Wunsch, das Sitzrohr zu kürzen berücksichtigt worden. Wenn ich die Stütze sehr gut einfette (vor jeder Fahrt notwendig), kann ich sie auch bis zum Anschlag versenken. Das geht aber sehr schwer und ist ein kleines Ärgernis geblieben.

Bilder hats in meiner Galerie.


----------



## Polsanne (13. März 2008)

Das hör sich ja ganz gut an.

Ein Freund von dir scheint das SC Chameleon zu fahren? Wie siehst du die Rahmen im Vergleich?

Ich hab auf das Chameleon zuerst fast 4 Monate gewartet . Dann wurde es mir zu bunt und den Taiwan Rahmen abbestellt. Ein paar Euros draufgelegt und das Zonenschein geordert. (ganz patriotisch made in germany )


Ich hoffe die Jungs von Zonenschein schaffen es bis Ostern zu fertigen.


Ansonsten wirklich schickes Bike, vielleicht nicht ganz meine Farbe. 

mfg 

Polsanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (16. März 2008)

Polsanne schrieb:


> Ein Freund von dir scheint das SC Chameleon zu fahren? Wie siehst du die Rahmen im Vergleich?


Das SC ist etwas mehr Richtung Enduro und durch die variablen Ausfallenden etwas universeller. Leider hat es (bis 2008) kein Excentertretlager. Dafür ist das Oberrohr sehr weit nach unten gezogen; die Sattelstütze läßt sich für steile Stellen sehr weit absenken. Vom Fahrverhalten kann ich nicht so viel dazu sagen, da ich vorher noch kein Hardtail hatte.


Polsanne schrieb:


> Ansonsten wirklich schickes Bike, vielleicht nicht ganz meine Farbe.


Ok, nach drei komplett schwarzen bikes wollte ich mal ein bisschen Farbe rein bringen.


----------



## Dirk Andres (17. März 2008)

Hallo,


als Unterrohr ist ein Easton verbaut. Es hat am Steuerrohr eine Wandstärke von 2,8 mm. Ich denke nicht das Du Dir Sorgen machen mußt.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. März 2008)

Welche Bremsscheibengröße (Hinten) ist beim Galileo max. erlaubt ?
Kann man den Rahmen auch mit wechselbarem Schaltauge (zusätzlich) haben ?

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Dirk Andres (17. März 2008)

Hallo,

der Rahmen ist bis 185 mm zugelassen.
Der Rahmen kann auch mit Schaltauge geordert werde. Wofür soll das Schaltauge verwendet.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## wolfi_1 (18. März 2008)

Der Hinterbau müsste für eine Gustav-M mit 190mm Scheibe zugelassen sein. 
Vorne ist eine RS Pike mit genutzem Federweg zwischen 95 und 120mm ebenfalls mit Gustav-M der Stand der Dinge.

Das austauschbare Schaltauge gehört für einen (optionalen) Kettenspanner falls mir das mit dem Exzenter doch nicht so gefällt .... im nachhinein anstückeln ist halt schwieriger.

Am Tandem fahre ich trotz der verstellbaren Rohloff OEM Ausfallenden mit Kettenspanner.
Mir war hier neben der OEM-Aufnahme nur wichtig, dass ich meine Weber-Kupplung direkt mit den beiden M8-Schrauben des Ausfallendes befestigen konnte.







Wäre so eine Konstruktion auch am Galileo Rohloff möglich ?

Der Rahmen soll irgenwann meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau (Bergwerk Mercury - hier noch mit CP-125 Gabel) ablösen:











Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Motivatus (18. März 2008)

Nen bischen schlecht wird mir ja schon...
Es wird auf jeden Fall zeit fürs Zonenschein


----------



## wolfi_1 (18. März 2008)

Motivatus schrieb:


> Nen bischen schlecht wird mir ja schon...
> Es wird auf jeden Fall zeit fürs Zonenschein



Meintest Du damit meine alte Wollsau ?
Schön isse nicht, aber unendlich vielseitig ..... und fast null Wartung !

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------

